# What does it mean to be a purist ?



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

I became involved in another thread (Anyone Ever Use PLastic Lumber). An interesting point was raised about being a "purist".

What does it mean to be a purist? Do you consider yourself a purist? Does being a purist mean that you have reached an elite level of craftsmanship, or does it mean that you fail to embrace new technologies? In it's most absolute interpretation to be a purist, you should be living in the woods, chopping trees with selfmade tools. Or is a purist more of a relative interpretation. Can you cut dovetails with a router and consider yourself a purist? How about using screws? Polyurethane?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

As it relates to woodworking, I'd say a purist is defined as a person who disapproves of any methods other than his own.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmmm, Charlie. Applies to more than woodwork. i.e. I'm banned from the kitchen.


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

Main Entry: pur·ist 
Pronunciation: \ˈpyu̇r-ist\
Function: noun 
Date: circa 1706
: a person who adheres strictly and often excessively to a tradition; especially : one preoccupied with the purity of a language and its protection from the use of foreign or altered forms

As it relates to woodworking my understanding of a Purist is someone that works exclusively with hand tools.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

""As it relates to woodworking my understanding of a Purist is someone that works exclusively with hand tools.""

But a purist's purist would demand the hand tools also be made by hand…


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

Miles, good Point! 
Guess that makes the caveman and his wooden club the first "Pure" woodworker. ; )


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I don't cotton to that new-fangled Star Trek-style transporter technology where you just "beam away" any wood you don't want, so that makes me a power-tool purist.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I think of a purist as someone who, while using power tools, uses traditional methods of joinery, such as mortise and tennon and dovetails instead of pocket screws and staples; Someone who uses real wood rather than plywood for the backs and panels; and has the knowledge and tendency to use several types of handtools before a project is finished.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Plastic lumber is not woodworking, it is plastic working. No ands, ifs or buts about it ;-))


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

A purist is some one who builds furniture in the same way the craftsman made it back in the period it was made. Hot hide glue and all. Roy Underhill, Mack Headley and Adam Cherubini are purists.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A purist is a person who operates or proceeds in a manner in such a way that they follow there best understanding of a given subject in a most absolute or exacting way.


----------

